# Looking @ truck toppers, any suggestions, pros/cons?



## bfunk13 (Mar 24, 2012)

As some of you know we have a new member of the family. A Leonberger dog that will get 170lbs. He will soon be the second biggest member of our family. We also have a second although smaller dog. I have an 05 Dodge ram and with two dogs, 2 boys and my wife, we barely fit in the cab. I am looking into the Leer truck caps/toppers or whatever you call them. Anyone have one here? Any suggestions what to get and any pros/cons? They are pretty pricey, are the cheaper ones worth looking at? Thanks!


----------



## greg13 (Mar 25, 2012)

A few things to consider. Are you planning on leaving it on, or removing it occasionally? Fiberglass caps are a little heavy for one person to take on & off. Do you need access through the side windows? There are some manufacturers that do have flip up side windows, I do miss the one I had on my old Dakota. Sliding front window? If your truck has a sliding rear, it may be handy as long as the puppy doesn't try to come through it.


----------



## wazzu (Mar 25, 2012)

I had an ARE fiberglass topper for a long time on my Dodge it worked well as a mobile dog house and for my 70 mile one way grocery trips. I sold it though because the dog stays at home now and I live closer to civilization. I would look for used ones on CL etc. I took it off and on several times and hated it every time. I dont miss it now because I can actually haul stuff. But like I say if you want to carry the dogs all over it works real well for that.


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, i am doing my homework on them but will eventually end up with one i am sure.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 27, 2012)

We had them on the trucks when I was a kid.  They were primarily for hauling a couple sheep or pigs but were used occasionally even after we bought the 20' Gooseneck trailer.

If you use the foam tape and stick it to the cap, NOT THE TRUCK!, you can take it off/on by yourself.  It ain't fun but you can do it.  Two people makes it easy.


----------



## vandedav (Mar 27, 2012)

When I was looking for mine I found it at a dealership.  I searched on the internet for trucks for sale that were the same make, model, color, and year of my truck.  Looked through all the listings in a hundred mile radius for one that had a cap.  Found one that was on a truck at a dealership about 60 miles from where I live.  Called them up and they sold it to me off of the truck for less than half of what I would have found it new.  They don't add much value to a dealership trying to sell a truck.  And I was able to find a used one that matched my truck color exatly.


----------



## Rebecca Snider (Mar 31, 2012)

I have an ARE topper on my 2010 F150 and it was bought when I bought the truck. It has an insulating coating inside throughout the topper. I LOVE IT ! I can open the sliders between the cab and the topper and AC and heat will go back there for my dogs. There are also specially made kits to hook into your vent and go back that are adequate.

I do transports for dog rescues but I am a HUGE advocate of using Vari Kennel crates for dogs. I've also spent numberous hours searching for dogs that escaped from vehicles after accidents or stops for gas and they don't all turn out with a happy ending. I will never transport my dogs (2 German Shepherds) without being crated or an approved seatbelt harness made especially for dogs. Imagine what would happen if a dog as large as yours would be propelled thru the windows into the cab if you should have a wreck resulting in sudden stop.

Worst case scenario is IF there was an accident and IF you were unconcious, and IF the dog was ok and was protecting you against the EMTs and police from saving your life... the end result would be that they WOULD SHOOT YOUR DOG. That would not happen if your dog was crated.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.... because I have the experience of searching for lost dogs. One Pyrenees (LARGE DOG) was killed on the interstate just as we found her. Her death was witnessed.       Her owners had her loose in the back of a pickup truck WITH a topper on it.   They stopped for gas and she squeezed out thru the window and we searched for 4 days.  

Rebecca


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 1, 2012)

I ended up buying a Leer 180. Is slightly higher than the cab (6-8 inches). Has slider between the cab and topper and pet screens on the windows. A thick rubber coated wire screen. Very nice. Was thinking about carpeting the truck bed so they could have better traction and comfort. I will look into the kennel crates as well. Our Leonberger is already too big to be in the cab. I think this will work out well. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## nate379 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seems like they are a mixed blessing. I had one on my 2500 Ram for a while. It was nice in that is served as a big "trunk" that didn't get wet, dirty, etc but also was a PITA at times as well. Made hauling wood a PITA, couldn't really stand up in the bed Often seemed that whatever needed to go in the bed was just an inch or two too wide or tall as well.

Also if you park in a garage, might want to consider the added height. I have an 8ft high door and there wasn't a ton of room for error. Many garage doors are only 7ft high.

My dog either rides in the cab or in the bed.  I have a rope that is tied to both sides of the bed and I tie him to that.  Allows him to have some movement, but can't jump out.


----------



## mithesaint (Apr 1, 2012)

nate379 said:


> My dog either rides in the cab or in the bed. I have a rope that is tied to both sides of the bed and I tie him to that. Allows him to have some movement, but can't jump out.


 
Good.  I'm a veterinarian, and have to repair/euthanize dogs that fall or jump out of truck beds far too often.  

The interesting thing is that people ALWAYS say the same thing.  "well, I don't know doc..he's never done that before".  Of course he hasn't done that before, he'd already be dead if he had.  They usually don't get multiple opportunities to do that...


----------



## save$ (Apr 7, 2012)

You can get a rubber like matt to put on the floor truck.  I have the leer cap and the mat.  I got to the  dump with 4 to 5 trash cans and they don't slide around. They would tip first.  You can sit a can of gas down and it is right where you left it when you get home.  I think it was less than $50 bucks.  I now keep potato digging fork in my truck so I can reach to the back and pull anything forward like trash bags etc.  I never take the cap off.  (can't lift much).   We have a crew cab so the dogs ride in the cab with us.  We have to use portable steps as they can't jump up into the back seat.


----------

